# Alfa Romeo 156



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys,

This job was done three days ago and the owner of this vehicle didn't want to go over board with the correction so a one step system was used to get this car to look respectable again .

This car has had three owners that's including the current one , the previous owners obviously didn't pay much attention to car care by the dull and lack luster paintwork of this car 

Some repairs were done at some point this is evidenced by the high PTG readings which were taken on all panels , especially the rear quarter panels:doublesho

As you will see from the following photos this car looked dull before I started polishing it the bonnet , the roof and the boot were the worse effected by this problem .

This is the bonnet before any paint correction was done ( note how dull it is )



















And this 









To this 









Here another one of the bonnet which looked matte









To this nice glossy finish 









I tried to capture a 50/50 but I'm afraid it didn't turn out that good  
Sorry, my camera isn't a DSLR so there are some limitations with camera 































































Not perfect but much better









And here are all the products I used !



















These are the results of one days work after 9 hours ! ( Not bad considering this car is 12 years old !)












































































































































































Sorry no outside shots ( time constraints and heavy rain that day )

Thank you for reading my writeup I hope you have enjoyed it !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## davidc1987 (Feb 28, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work. I have worked on a few alfa's and they can be awkward with all the angles but look amazing finished :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job as always fella.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

One step job but a millions times better result :thumb:

Great work Mario :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Mario well done


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work mario


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very Good work, Mario:thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great results and some lovey reflections


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking great Mario!

You can see the big improvement in clarity there mate, it looks really nice!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


davidc1987 said:



nice work!

Click to expand...




stangalang said:



Nice work. I have worked on a few alfa's and they can be awkward with all the angles but look amazing finished :thumb:

Click to expand...




DMH-01 said:



Good job as always fella.

Click to expand...




Racer said:



One step job but a millions times better result :thumb:

Great work Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...




Black Magic Detail said:



nice work mario

Click to expand...




ben-150 said:



Very Good work, Mario:thumb:

Click to expand...




David Proctor said:



Great results and some lovey reflections

Click to expand...




type[r]+ said:



Looking great Mario!

You can see the big improvement in clarity there mate, it looks really nice!

Click to expand...

Thank you guys for all your kind comments as always much appreciated :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


Coming up next 










*


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

All your photos appear to have been deleted.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

johnnyguitar said:


> All your photos appear to have been deleted.


*You are right I will fix the problem strait away !

Mario*


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

Lovely job, nice mirror finishes


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

telgraham said:


> Lovely job, nice mirror finishes


*Thanks Graham, it is now :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Nice work Mario


*Thanks Prokopis , i'm glad you like it !

Mario*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Nice work..


Thanks Tony :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Ciao Mario, I guess the Crisps and Bread are products used by you :lol:

The Wizard cut polish is this a local Oz company?? Mothers products not the go too or you trialling some new items??


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Ciao Mario, I guess the Crisps and Bread are products used by you :lol:
> 
> The Wizard cut polish is this a local Oz company?? Mothers products not the go too or you trialling some new items??


*Ciao Dan, Yes they are :lol::lol:

The Wizards Mystic Cut is made in America , I've gone off Mother's Polishes they didn't live up to my expectations ! Since I have been trialing these Wizards polishes I have been very happy with there results I just want to see if they will fail on certain paint systems I am pushing them to the limit to see how good they will be .

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> Very nice work :thumb:


Thank you Jackson :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *Ciao Dan, Yes they are :lol::lol:
> 
> The Wizards Mystic Cut is made in America , I've gone off Mother's Polishes they didn't live up to my expectations ! Since I have been trialing these Wizards polishes I have been very happy with there results I just want to see if they will fail on certain paint systems I am pushing them to the limit to see how good they will be .
> 
> Mario*


Hey Mario,
Don't think they are available in the UK.... I'm sure one of the trader will start importing them at some point...

Would be great if you have time at some point to give all us DW guys an overview on them:thumb:

Thanks reply and look forward to another Eurogloss thread soon:wave:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Hey Mario,
> Don't think they are available in the UK.... I'm sure one of the trader will start importing them at some point...
> 
> Would be great if you have time at some point to give all us DW guys an overview on them:thumb:
> ...


*No they aren't Dan, but as you said I am sure some trader will import them eventually .

I haven't had a chance to write a full review yet but I really should , shouldn't I 

Some more Eurogloss threads coming up shortly :wave:

Mario*


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work Mario, beautiful finished article :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Nice work Mario, beautiful finished article :thumb:


*Thanks Mike , sorry for the late reply !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------

